# cells that are made of metal, neat article



## applejuice (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.newscientist.com/mobile/article/dn20906-lifelike-cells-are-made-of-metal.html

That's pretty crazy ! 

This has kinda become the science thread , so I thought I would share.


----------



## Tim L (Sep 20, 2011)

applejuice said:


> http://www.newscientist.com/mobile/article/dn20906-lifelike-cells-are-made-of-metal.html
> 
> That's pretty crazy !
> 
> This has kinda become the science thread , so I thought I would share.



It would open up all kinds of possibilities if the basic building blocks of life (that we have been exposed to) do not have to be the same..


----------



## applejuice (Sep 21, 2011)

Tim L said:


> It would open up all kinds of possibilities if the basic building blocks of life (that we have been exposed to) do not have to be the same..



Thanks for the reply, I thought the article was a very good read. 
It changes the way we look at life , being an organic thing


----------



## Madman (Oct 4, 2011)

> "He now hopes to induce them to evolve into fully inorganic self-replicating entities."





> And the LORD God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living being.
> Genesis 2:7



These two quotes seem very similar.

I would first ask "Who's dirt is Lee Cronin using"?


----------



## bullethead (Oct 4, 2011)

Madman said:


> These two quotes seem very similar.
> 
> I would first ask "Who's dirt is Lee Cronin using"?



Might be Khnum's dirt as he made people from the silt and clay of the Nile:
Khnum  was one of the earliest Egyptian deities, originally the god of the source of the Nile River. Since the annual flooding of the Nile brought with it silt and clay, and its water brought life to its surroundings, he was thought to be the creator of the bodies of human children, which he made at a potter's wheel, from clay, and placed in their mothers' wombs. He later was described as having molded the other deities, and he had the titles Divine Potter and Lord of created things from himself.

A very ancient deity. As a water god he was closely associated with the annual flooding of the Nile. His name means to create.  He was the creator of all things that are and all things that shall be. He created the gods and he fashioned mankind on a potters wheel.


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2011)

bullethead said:


> Might be Khnum's dirt as he made people from the silt and clay of the Nile:
> Khnum  was one of the earliest Egyptian deities, originally the god of the source of the Nile River. Since the annual flooding of the Nile brought with it silt and clay, and its water brought life to its surroundings, he was thought to be the creator of the bodies of human children, which he made at a potter's wheel, from clay, and placed in their mothers' wombs. He later was described as having molded the other deities, and he had the titles Divine Potter and Lord of created things from himself.
> 
> A very ancient deity. As a water god he was closely associated with the annual flooding of the Nile. His name means to create.  He was the creator of all things that are and all things that shall be. He created the gods and he fashioned mankind on a potters wheel.



That is very interesting.  I have never seen where he was created with the creation of dirt as God was.

That not being the point of my response.  I constantly notice how all of these "creations" that are mentioned require input from an intelligent being.  However the agnostics on here chose only to ridicule and NEVER provide a reasonable response.

Much like drunks at a bar fight.  They seldom engage, only sit back and throw bottles when things begin to cool down.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 5, 2011)

Madman said:


> That is very interesting.  I have never seen where he was created with the creation of dirt as God was.
> 
> That not being the point of my response.  I constantly notice how all of these "creations" that are mentioned require input from an intelligent being.  However the agnostics on here chose only to ridicule and NEVER provide a reasonable response.
> 
> Much like drunks at a bar fight.  They seldom engage, only sit back and throw bottles when things begin to cool down.



What was the point of your response other than to liken it to a verse in Genesis that supports your God and version of creation?
I showed you a possibility that is just as reasonable as the one you provided. The difference is that mine did not agree with you and now you point fingers at someone for doing nothing different than what you have done..
If you expect a certain standard from me, then I expect it from you in return.

I don't know anything about bar fights, I stay away from Bars.


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2011)

bullethead said:


> What was the point of your response other than to liken it to a verse in Genesis that supports your God and version of creation?
> I showed you a possibility that is just as reasonable as the one you provided. The difference is that mine did not agree with you and now you point fingers at someone for doing nothing different than what you have done..
> If you expect a certain standard from me, then I expect it from you in return.
> 
> I don't know anything about bar fights, I stay away from Bars.



I know a lot about bar fights.  I used to be involved in them quite regularly.  I am glad to hear about your moral superiority.   Perhaps one day I can meet the Mother Teresa of the GON.

My point was that agnostics continue to argue from a position of there being no need for intelligence to introduce anything into the equation for creation to occur, yet by their very experimentation they introduce intelligence and usually some rather complicated potion in an attempt to show that no intelligence is needed.

If I were a better artist I would draw you a picture.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 5, 2011)

Madman said:


> I know a lot about bar fights.  I used to be involved in them quite regularly.  I am glad to hear about your moral superiority.   Perhaps one day I can meet the Mother Teresa of the GON.
> 
> My point was that agnostics continue to argue from a position of there being no need for intelligence to introduce anything into the equation for creation to occur, yet by their very experimentation they introduce intelligence and usually some rather complicated potion in an attempt to show that no intelligence is needed.
> 
> If I were a better artist I would draw you a picture.



Apparently my honesty is not the best policy. 

I'm not "getting"


> My point was that agnostics continue to argue from a position of there being no need for intelligence to introduce anything into the equation for creation to occur, yet by their very experimentation they introduce intelligence and usually some rather complicated potion in an attempt to show that no intelligence is needed.


From:


> And the LORD God formed man of the dust of the ground, and breathed into his nostrils the breath of life; and man became a living being.
> Genesis 2:7


???


----------



## Madman (Oct 5, 2011)

I know you don't "get it", it may come from your disdain for the spiritual.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 5, 2011)

Madman said:


> I know you don't "get it", it may come from your disdain for the spiritual.



Oh so if I don't believe in the God of the Bible I am not spiritual? I am learning here today.


----------

